# Pleco caves



## jarmilca

*FS: Pleco caves*

We are now selling handmade pleco caves. The caves are made in Canada (in Guelph) from a dark brown clay. We designed them to resemble wood (in texture and colour), so that they would blend easily with other decorations in your aquarium.









Right now we have three types of caves but we are open to suggestions for shapes and dimensions.


Large pleco cave - L 5"1/2 x W 2" x H 1"1/2 - $7
  Small pleco cave - L 5" x W 1"1/2 x H 1" - $6
 Igloo cave (no bottom) - $4

You can see more photos of the cave on our website: angelfins.ca. Shipping is available.

We will be at the Toronto Reptile and Aquatic Expo on May 27th.


----------



## Riceburner

cool. the igloo ones remind me of my half coconut shells. Mine have the door in the side instead of the top...that might be an idea for a design.


----------



## jarmilca

Our large pleco caves are now available in 4 shapes: 

D-shape
round
triangle 
square

Caves can be picked up on July 28th at Yorkdale Mall, Pacific Mall or Kennedy Commons. See our other post for more info.


----------



## Jackson

Do you do custom sizes?


----------



## jarmilca

Yes, what size and shape would you need?


----------



## Jackson

jarmilca said:


> Yes, what size and shape would you need?


Right now I'm looking for

L12"xW4"xH2.5"
L12xW3"xH2"

D shaped


----------



## jarmilca

Yes, we should be able to make them.


----------

